# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Hà Nội: Nhà hàng Climax

## hangnt

_Địa chỉ: 91 Trần Hưng Đạo - Quận Hoàn Kiếm - Hà Nội
Tel: 04 62977066 - 0978864298 - 0904993314 	
Fax: (04) 3941 1745
Email: info@climax.com.vn 
Web: Climax | Café & Restaurant
Số phòng/chỗ: 150 	
Xếp hạng: 3 sao_

Climax được chia thành ba khoảng không gian với các kiểu kiến trúc khác nhau nhưng vẫn được kết nối hài hòa thành một thể thống nhất bởi một quầy bar trung tâm và những bậc thang dọc theo những khu tiểu cảnh xanh mát.


Climax thu hút rất nhiều bạn trẻ bởi lối thiết kế sân vườn kết hợp với cách bài trí sang trọng, thanh thoát đã tạo nên một không gian độc đáo, cho khách có được những phút giây thư giãn. Ngồi thưởng thức ly cà phê sánh đậm trong không gian thoáng đãng, mênh mông, có thanh âm vui tai của tiếng nước chảy, những bãi cỏ xanh mướt ngập tràn lối đi cùng những nụ hoa khoe sắc,... mọi mệt mỏi trong bạn dường như tan biến.

Tại đây, ngoài các loại cafe truyền thống, bạn còn có cơ hội khám phá những loại đồ uống nổi tiếng và hấp dẫn như mocktail - coktail, các loại nước hoa quả vô cùng phong phú và đặc trưng được các bartender chuyên nghiệp đã từng làm việc trong các khách sạn 5 sao pha chế. Đặc biệt, trong không gian lãng mạn và ấm cúng, Climax còn phục vụ nhiều món đặc sản như Cá tầm, Cá chình biển...., cơm trưa văn phòng với các món độc đáo như Cơm niêu măng gà, Cơm đùi gà Climax, Cơm sườn non kho nước dừa xiêm…




Ngoài một không gian đẹp, quán cũng được đầu tư khá kỹ về âm nhạc. Climax thường xuyên có chương trình ca nhạc với sự tham dự của các ca sĩ nổi tiếng chắc chắn sẽ thỏa mãn niềm đam mê âm nhạc của bạn! 


Nơi đây là địa điểm lý tưởng tổ chức liên hoan, hội nghị, hội thảo, sinh nhật, các tiệc buffett ngoài trời vô cùng sang trọng và hấp dẫn.

----------


## hoahongxanh

Không gian nhà hàng khá thoáng mát đó nhỉ.

----------

